# Winter picture



## Raven (Feb 15, 2015)

Picture taken two weeks ago of our back yard.
Since then we have a foot more of snow and it's snowing today.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

VERY pretty Raven!


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you Falcon.
Winter is cold and long but it can be beautiful too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2015)

And it happened, Hell Froze over!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful Raven!


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful picture!  I rather like winter.  I enjoy the solitude, and there are times when mother nature presents some real winter beauty.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Lovely Raven...I have a few taken last winter but it hasn't snowed enough yet this year for more.. I'll dig out last winters photos and post 'em when I get some time


----------



## Raven (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you SeaBreeze. DoItMyself and hollydolly.
I like the sun shining on the ice covered trees.

I enjoyed your pictures DoItMyself and Ken.
Look forward to seeing some of your winter pics hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's a few but I have loads and Photobucket is playing up at the moment so I can't get into my storage  so I'll sort more out later...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Some more.. all my pictures were taken either on my property or close by in my village and surrounding area ...


----------



## Raven (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh hollydolly those are absolutely gorgeous!
The first one would make a beautiful painting and the ice and snow on the trees, fence
and roadway is magnificent.
I love to see photos of members property or near where they live.
Post more when you can and thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Raven and thank you for your comments I'm happy you like them. I take all my pictures  either on my little fuji  finepixbridge camera or some on my phone..

They were all taken at different times of the day as well to try and catch the best light. 

I will upload more soon, but I better give others a chance first LOL..


----------



## AprilT (Feb 16, 2015)

I agree with Raven, gorgeous.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

It's a beautiful sunny day here this morning , freezing cold but no snow , but I might take my camera when I go out and take some pictures of the winter sun..


Her's some more snow pictures from last winter..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry, I  forgot to resize those last ones...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

Great pics...

Here is a Video of the wife and I (sorry if you seen it before)..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes seen it before Ken but no need to apologise it's great to see it again...  :fun:


----------



## oldman (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

Lovely pictures Oldman is that where you live?


----------



## oldman (Feb 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely pictures Oldman is that where you live?



No, this is not my home. This home and farm belongs to a friend of mine, but not the cattle. They belong to another farm next door. My friend rents or leases his land to this farmer, who farms it for crops, like corn and soybeans, mostly. 

Here is the front of my home after last night's snow (again). The second picture is without snow.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice pics Oldman...Are you concerned about the snow load??


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2015)

The only pictures, of winter I could find,, were taken back in the 50s when we lived on the hill. One is my uncles house, and the other is my brother and I at the old homestead.


----------



## oldman (Feb 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Nice pics Oldman...Are you concerned about the snow load??



No. Homes in this part of the country are built to withstand some pretty heavy stuff, but if I lived in Boston, I may think differently.


----------

